# Where do I send the form 1023 and can I attach documents to it?



## Aaron1000 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi, Where do I send the form 1023 and can I attach documents to it? Can I send the form online or do I send it by post. Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think it depends on how you've applied for your visa. If it was an online application, then I'd simply upload the form and any other supporting documents. If it was a paper application, I'd mail it and the other documents to the same location you sent your application.


----------

